# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Anxiety Space Free Rice Group :D

## Limmy

http://freerice.com/content-group/an...ighting-hunger

I created a group on FreeRice for Anxiety Space  ::): , feel free to join, its basically a site sponsered by the United Nations World Food Programme,  that asks you knowledge questions, and for every1 that you answer correctly, they donate 10 grains of rice to less fortunate people around the world  ::): . Its a great way to kill some time if your bored, so feel free to join  ::D:

----------

